# 3 years.. Am I doomed?



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey I'm 21 I got dr/Dp when I was 18 three years ago after taking a drug called Molly aka x. Lately I have been really depressed, anxious, and more dred and dped then usual because I've been really stressed that I've had this for so long ((... I feel like I'm doomed with this forever. I feel like at this point most people either resolve the disorder or it stays with them forever. WHY DO I STILL HAVE IT? What should I do ((((

P.s doctor prescribed me celexa and I've been scared to take it but have been wanting to. I've been trying to search around for people's expirence with celexa but haven't found much. Can you guys enlighten me on Dp and celexa?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Can you guys enlighten me on Dp and celexa?


As far as we know the chance that a SSRI works for DP is very low. There are better options like Lamotrigine and opioid antagonists.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

TDX said:


> As far as we know the chance that a SSRI works for DP is very low. There are better options like Lamotrigine and opioid antagonists.


Well for me... When my anxity is bad my dp and dr is bad... When my anxity is low I don't even remotely think it feel dr and dp symptoms. I feel like if I can control my anxity better I will be happier??? I've just read celexa reviews and people say it gives them a ton more anxity at first??


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

If you have anxiety then Clonazepam might be worth a try. It's an very effective anti-anxiety medication that sometimes also dimishes DP-symptoms.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

TDX said:


> If you have anxiety then Clonazepam might be worth a try. It's an very effective anti-anxiety medication that sometimes also dimishes DP-symptoms.


I do have clonazapam and I do take it when I need it. Usually before outings. But I don't take it everyday. Which is why I want to try celexa?

But please give me some insight. Why the f do I still gave this


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

I have taken Celexa for DP and it helped for a couple years. I started off on 10mg, and eventually got to 40mg.
Another thing you can try for general well-being is magnesium glycinate.

What have you tried in terms of recovery?

Also, are you positive it was Molly (MDMA)? Was it tested?


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Same story different cause. I got mine at 19 turning 22 in june. I feel doomed


----------



## Hue_Hefner (Feb 19, 2016)

To start off, I'm not doctor or a therapist, etc but do you come from a dysfunctional family? If you have any childhood trauma/abuse you need to resolve that. Also, if you have anxiety, OCD, and or depression etc you need to address those first. Medication most of the time will not 'cure' you, it just temporarily masks the problem. There's a reason why you dissociated in the first place regardless of it being drug induced. There has to be a reason why other people can have horrible drug trips and never get depersonalized, you know? this doesn't mean you're 'broken', you just have to work on finding the root cause of your dissociation. Try to get therapy if you haven't done so already. Good luck!


----------

